# What's Wrong With Senior Forums?



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

Is it just me? I am not enjoying SF as I have in the past and I am not sure why. I can't put my finger on it but something has changed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Sometimes we must look within ourselves for answers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Sometimes we must look within ourselves for answers.



Now that is Profound Jim.


----------



## imp (Jun 25, 2015)

Lon said:


> Is it just me? I am not enjoying SF as I have in the past and I am not sure why. I can't put my finger on it but something has changed.



Perhaps it is the aggravation introduced by this new guy? Argumentative trouble-maker. I shall try hard not to be such  a pest!        imp


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2015)

What we need is MORE GAME threads.  BWAHH HAH HAH HAH !!   nthego:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

Also need more of these "get it off your chest - pontificate" threads - we've only had 10 or 12 the past few weeks.  What fun.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2015)

Perhaps some individuals are reticent to comment for fear of negative comments?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

Lon, do you feel the recent threads (by that I mean the real, actual discussion threads) are stagnant/boring?  I see you've been a member for a year - have you thoroughly explored, or do you only look at new posts?


----------



## truespock (Jun 25, 2015)

imp said:


> Perhaps it is the aggravation introduced by this new guy? Argumentative trouble-maker. I shall try hard not to be such  a pest!        imp


Why, Imp, could you POSSIBLY mean ME?!  I'm not here to cause any trouble, chum.  I'm just expressing my opinions like everyone else. If you can't stand the heat, ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, TS, I think Imp is actually referring to himself as a possible disruptive influence. Lol.


----------



## truespock (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, Shali, that would have been my first guess, as well.  Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the most 'argumentative' of them all?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

This is the first time I've joined a forum and I've only been on for about four months but I suspect all forums go through transitions.  I sometimes go back into threads from a few years ago and look at the major participants who agreed, disagreed, cajoled, comforted and communicated with each other then.  Many of them are gone now.  Some of them were banned, some of them just moved on, and some of them may have passed away.  But they had some great times together and so do we.  Maybe there's a different mood now than there was two months ago but there'll be a different mood two months from now too.  I don't think it serves any useful purpose to say "something's wrong and it's this or that person's fault." I would be very interested to know how the long time members feel about this subject, especially SB and Matrix.


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What we need is MORE GAME threads.  BWAHH HAH HAH HAH !!   nthego:



Surely you jest


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Lon, do you feel the recent threads (by that I mean the real, actual discussion threads) are stagnant/boring?  I see you've been a member for a year - have you thoroughly explored, or do you only look at new posts?



I thoroughly explore looking for topics to discuss and there is not much happening.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2015)

Spot on Glinda, as a member of forums for _many_ years and a Moderator of a couple over the years  ...this forum is no different to every other forum IMO  from the very large to the smallest  in the sense of people moving on/or being moved on.. ...losing interest for a myriad of reasons ..forums can have a very transient membership. Some stay for years others for one day...some join and never post , some  only occasionally, others regularly.   Some love the cut and thrust of debate others are  just for the  R&R..forums can't be all things to all people, we enjoy it  or we move on.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2015)

Lon said:


> Surely you jest



Folks, you Do realise you can block the games if you don't like seeing them ..don't you?


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

Glinda said:


> This is the first time I've joined a forum and I've only been on for about four months but I suspect all forums go through transitions.  I sometimes go back into threads from a few years ago and look at the major participants who agreed, disagreed, cajoled, comforted and communicated with each other then.  Many of them are gone now.  Some of them were banned, some of them just moved on, and some of them may have passed away.  But they had some great times together and so do we.  Maybe there's a different mood now than there was two months ago but there'll be a different mood two months from now too.  I don't think it serves any useful purpose to say "something's wrong and it's this or that person's fault." I would be very interested to know how the long time members feel about this subject, especially SB and Matrix.



I'm no virgin when it comes to Forums since I have been frequenting them for many years, but this one seems to be running out of gas.


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps some individuals are reticent to comment for fear of negative comments?



If that's the case then WIMPS with thin skins should never join a Forum of any kind if the written word upsets them so,


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'm no virgin when it comes to Forums since I have been frequenting them for many years, but this one seems to be running out of gas.



Lon at the risk of offending, maybe it is you whose "running out of gas".  Holly and Glinda said what I would have said about this forum.  I was a mod on a forum in 1996 and have used many blogs, forums since.  This is the best I have experienced.  If it's getting too boring for you maybe a little break is called for.


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Lon at the risk of offending, maybe it is you whose "running out of gas".  Holly and Glinda said what I would have said about this forum.  I was a mod on a forum in 1996 and have used many blogs, forums since.  This is the best I have experienced.  If it's getting too boring for you maybe a little break is called for.



I am not a quitter and will hang in there Jim. I agree this is a Great Forum when it's on a lRoll, but like Falcon I am not a fan of quizzes and games. Oh, I am not offended as I am fullagas.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

Lon said:


> If that's the case then WIMPS with thin skins should never join a Forum of any kind if the written word upsets them so,



:rofl1:

Or learn to use the ignore command. I don't understand why people _keep readng posts _from members they've come out and said they don't like/can't stand. waah waah waah. I just don't get that at all. :shrug: Makes no sense.

However, sometimes I try to take a break from the computer/internet.  Not easy because I use it for lots of things.  But it CAN be done.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2015)

It is wimpy to expect common courtesy between those posters who hold differing points of view? Perhaps this is a cultural thing. Most Canadians, Brits and Aussies seem to prefer a more restrained style of debate.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

I have wanted and "expected" a lot of things during the course of my lifetime. I have not always gotten them.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 25, 2015)

I belong to a half of dozen forums or so. I get bored with different ones and simply take a break. Just because you belong to one doesn't mean you have to check in every day.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Folks, you Do realise you can block the games if you don't like seeing them ..don't you?


 
  How?  Hollydolly.   (It's not that I'm against games, I do play some.  But the only reason I mentioned it was; When I tune in, most of the screen shows games.

It takes me awhile to scroll thru the games in order to find posts that are NOT games.)


----------



## truespock (Jun 25, 2015)

Teejay said:


> View attachment 18916  Yeah! I agree with Shalimar! Them argumentative trouble-makers n' disruptive influences, Imp n' the Spockman oughta be ashamed of themselves!


Again, I ask you, "Who, ME?"  All I've done in my two days back here is depantz the site bully and some of you think that I"M the problem?!  HUMANS!!

BTW, Teejay, I just LOVE the 'Spockman' moniker.  Do you think that it might catch on here? 

:kissmy:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> How?  Hollydolly.   (It's not that I'm against games, I do play some.  But the only reason I mentioned it was; When I tune in, most of the screen shows games.
> 
> It takes me awhile to scroll thru the games in order to find posts that are NOT games.)



You can easily block 'em John.  Then check new posts you'll never see another game post.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2015)

Jim, HOW do I  block them?  (I looked all over but couldn't see anything that tells HOW.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Jim, HOW do I  block them?  (I looked all over but couldn't see anything that tells HOW.)



The instructions are in this sticky thread found in Forum Support  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/13016-Filtering-out-game-threads


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Sea.  I just went there and found  YOUR instructions.  I'll give it a try.  Maybe not at all because sometimes I may join in one of the games.  Oh well!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Go to settings, General options, down to block forums, put in 21 save it then when you go to new posts next no games.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

You're welcome John, I have them blocked too, but I just click on Games when I want to participate.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 25, 2015)

*When I sign in on this forum this what opens for me:

https://www.seniorforums.com/index.php

Then I get to choose where I want to go and usually it is GAMES!!:bowknot:

*


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the instructions on blocking. I have blocked #21


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 25, 2015)

*I really like the ignore feature.  *


----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *I really like the ignore feature.  *




Me too.  :bigwink:


----------



## Shirley (Jun 25, 2015)

Lon said:


> Is it just me? I am not enjoying SF as I have in the past and I am not sure why. I can't put my finger on it but something has changed.




 Maybe you're missing me?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Me too.  :bigwink:



You better not be blocking me, young lady.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Maybe you're missing me?



I miss your keen sense of humor Shirl.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *When I sign in on this forum this what opens for me:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/index.php
> 
> ...



That is what I see...  I just don't go to the Game sections...  I don't understand why people have to "Block" games.  I just don't go there if I don't want to


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

If you always use "new posts" you'll see why..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If you always use "new posts" you'll see why..



I don't... I look at the forums..


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2015)

I must admit it doesn't seem like there has been much new posted on here for a while.  Of course, I guess I haven't posted much new, either . . . .


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what people want..   They want new exciting threads... they want interesting threads... yet get pissed when people are passionate about their opinions.. Everything anyone says is nasty or attacks according to some.. unless it's hearts and flowers and a unanimous love fest..  I for one say... if that's the case..fine... let's post pics of cats and share recipes..


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I must admit it doesn't seem like there has been much new posted on here for a while.  Of course, I guess I haven't posted much new, either . . . .


Exactly. It is important to help the forum along by initiating topics occasionally as well as by contributing to existing discussions. Post some photos or share some experience. Everyone can do that much. (Not directed at you Butterfly, but to all members who feel as you do)


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ... if that's the case..fine... let's post pics of cats and share recipes..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2015)

:lofl: That's the idea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## truespock (Jun 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not sure what people want..   They want new exciting threads... they want interesting threads... yet get pissed when people are passionate about their opinions.. Everything anyone says is nasty or attacks according to some.. unless it's hearts and flowers and a unanimous love fest..  I for one say... if that's the case..fine... let's post pics of cats and share recipes..


Once again, QuickSilver hits the nail squarely on the head.  What's with the ridiculous  double-standard, people?!  Do you even realize you're doing it?!  For those of you that have already declared me to be an 'argumentative trouble maker', then pivot neatly and whimper that the forum is 'boring', I can recommend a potent schizophrenia medication.

Evidently, my first impression of this place, three months ago, was correct after all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2015)

............


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Perhaps some shots of me lounging in just my summer manties might help...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

:eeew: Please don't.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

This may be the only way to make more post, but I night post them anyhow if the demand is there...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

Then I'll have to post my big girls panties


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Great!  This place needs a shock to restart...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Perhaps some shots of me lounging in just my summer manties might help...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Then I'll have to post my big girls panties


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

But, but, but....

I sewed them myself.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Of course you should model them for us, don't let the naysayers sway you...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

When I've finished sewing the top half.
Could take a while.


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2015)

I think that if anyone is interested in some really good "down home" cooking, it can be found in one of these two books. Like Grandpa Jones used to say, "Yum, Yum!"


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

You don't need a top, that's so twentieth century...nthego:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> When I've finished sewing the top half.
> Could take a while.



They're so big, all you'd have to do is sew straps on 'em and wear 'em like a dress or I guess it'd be more like a jumpsuit or romper!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2015)

oldman said:


> I think that if anyone is interested in some really good "down home" cooking, it can be found in one of these two books. Like Grandpa Jones used to say, "Yum, Yum!"
> 
> View attachment 18937 View attachment 18938



I think I"ll pass on this!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This may be the only way to make more post, but I night post them anyhow if the demand is there...



Noooo don't post them at night.  It could be my daytime, or even at breakfast!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't... I look at the forums..



I look at new posts but also browse through Forums.  Otherwise, I miss some threads that are no longer listed as new, especially being in a different time zone from the US.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

My photos don't need photoshopping to make them attractive...


----------



## oakapple (Jun 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> My photos don't need photoshopping to make them attractive...


Lucky you!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> They're so big, all you'd have to do is sew straps on 'em and wear 'em like a dress or I guess it'd be more like a jumpsuit or romper!



When I'm not wearing them to church on Sunday, I use them as a tablecloth. :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

They could used for a banquet table, but you should save them for special occasions, like Christmas...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

At Christmas I hang them up next to the chimney.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2015)

Phil I want that cookbook.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow!  Santa must be appalled!


----------



## Glinda (Jun 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Phil I want that cookbook.



RR, I think you can get it on Amazon.  I actually have a copy and there are some very good recipes in it.  I especially like Mona Lisa Sapp's Macaroni Salad.  Every recipe has some little White Trash comment that goes with it.  Example:  Ida's Indian Onion Curry Omelet says "You got to be kinda wild to try this one.  It weeds 'em out."  It's worth having the book just for the entertainment value but some of the recipes are delicious too.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> When I'm not wearing them to church on Sunday, I use them as a tablecloth.



Very fetching pantaloons, DW, and nice color too.  LO:bigwink:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you Cookie. 
I call them gussies though. :grin:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2015)

Glinda said:


> RR, I think you can get it on Amazon.  I actually have a copy and there are some very good recipes in it.  I especially like Mona Lisa Sapp's Macaroni Salad.  Every recipe has some little White Trash comment that goes with it.  Example:  Ida's Indian Onion Curry Omelet says "You got to be kinda wild to try this one.  It weeds 'em out."  It's worth having the book just for the entertainment value but some of the recipes are delicious too.



Thanks Glinda, now I will definitely be getting that cookbook!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

DW, they could also serve as an emergency pup tent should you ever be marooned/flooded out etc. or perhaps function as a sail, if required??


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

I want those shoes!


----------



## merlin (Jun 26, 2015)

Lon said:


> Is it just me? I am not enjoying SF as I have in the past and I am not sure why. I can't put my finger on it but something has changed.



Thanks Lon for posting this thread, from what I can gather there are other members expressing your feelings. I have received several PMs and direct emails from members stating that the forum has variously become boring, full of crap, not much fun any more, and so on, there is also some alarm expressed about the increased number of toxic postings and personal attacks on other members.


My take on it is that having been here for only a short time myself, and not that familiar with forums in general, is that during the first couple of months I loved what seemed to be good family of friends here, it was both informative and fun.
Shortly after this period, the dynamics changed into a seeming split between the serious and the humorous styles of posting, an imbalance maybe? Unfortunately this led to several members leaving or ceasing to post, a banning, and afterwards a subsequent malaise.


I posted somewhere else a while back, that this forum was a microcosm of the real world, and just like real civilisations all eventually come to an end, so will this forum. We humans have simply not mastered the art of living together harmoniously.


However in the meantime I hope we can turn this forum around for another season, by becoming more tolerant of others opinions and views on life, and desisting from personally attacking other members for expressing them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

never mind...

BUt maybe we could take DW's underwear, wet them down, and use them as a big wet blanket..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlin, that was well said. I heartily concur.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> Thanks Lon for posting this thread, from what I can gather there are other members expressing your feelings. I have received several PMs and direct emails from members stating that the forum has variously become boring, full of crap, not much fun any more, and so on, there is also some alarm expressed about the increased number of toxic postings and personal attacks on other members.
> 
> 
> My take on it is that having been here for only a short time myself, and not that familiar with forums in general, is that during the first couple of months I loved what seemed to be good family of friends here, it was both informative and fun.
> ...



I absolutely disagree.  This forum, like the world is made up of people, some with an interest in one thing or another and it could easily be boring to others.  This forum has a contingency of posters from all over the globe so naturally what's of interest to an American might well be boring to a European.  Our politics here can and do become passionate at times, often heated but to suggest we have brutal brawls and call each other horrible names is total bs.  I get the same "I get PM's" routine from a couple of members here but my feeling is if there is an underground of complainants they can notify administration and tell them of their problem.  

People, I have been on forums since 1996, even been the head mod of one and I assure you this is a tame and generally kind membership.  If some of out members are so thin skinned as to be offended by what they see here, they should spend a little time on the "rough" boards.  I appreciate this forum and it's many sections so that there's a place for us all.  Merlin, I believe you should maybe wait until you have been here awhile longer before making any pronouncements about our overall character.  I know you feel justified in your feelings but I am equally convinced it is being formed based upon others ideas (your pm's) rather than your own.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlin, first of all, nice beard, brother.  Secondly, it's all too easy to be lured into attacking someone who's made it all personal FIRST, as I've just discovered myself.  Happens here quite a lot, too, I see.  Thirdly, I DEEPLY resent having had so many of my posts, which were openly critical of the situation here, deleted by administration, so you'd better read this fast!

If, in fact, this forum is, as you contend, a microcosm of the world of man--and I think this a very astute observation, by definition--then one must really wonder why we are all putting so much time and effort into the proverbial 'sinking ship'?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

IF you're leaving, watch out for that door!  It may injure you on your way out.

As for me,  I'm sticking around.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

Jim, in the short time I've invested here (a matter of days, actually) I've come to recognize you as one of the reigning 'voices of reason'.  I, too, have had a long experience of internet forums, also moderating several as well, and this one is FAR from the cesspool they many of them CAN be.  I DO, however, see a rather disturbing double-standard here, though, wherein one consistently obnoxious senior poster might be grudgingly tolerated, while another, newer member gets his (admittedly over the line) posts deleted.  So room for improvement here, wouldn't you think?


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> IF you're leaving, watch out for that door!  It may injure you on your way out.
> 
> As for me,  I'm sticking around.



Oh, I've THOUGHT about leaving, most assuredly, but THAT would be too easy.  People like you NEED to have to contend with people like me, whether you're able to grasp the concept, or not!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2015)

I’ve been a member of many different forums over the course of 15 +/- years, and I have never, _ever _seen so much discussion about dissatisfaction with a forum. Various threads, hundreds of posts over the past few weeks. I haven't seen a resolution (not saying there isn't one, just that I haven't seen it.)

(One forum I participated in for 10 yrs had a strict rule about not complaining about the forum or any of its members on the boards at all - although I think that was a bit much. The policy was if you have a complaint or suggestion, contact a moderator.) Sure, people can discuss whatever they want and let the chips call where they may, but I’m just saying I’ve never seen anything like this. :shrug: Kind of ironic.

Also, I don't see SF as a "microcosm of the real world" at all (as in all different ages, ethnicities, religions, etc.). This is simply an online community for people over age 50.

Lastly, truespock, I agree with you that there is a double standard, but I see it applied in a different way than you describe.  However, I'll just have to live with it or move on if/when it gets to be more than I care to tolerate.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

I support the decisions of Matrix and SB.  They work hard to guide this from along and they are very fair in their decisions.  You may say I am a kiss up if you want but that is my opinion. If I didn't like it here I would leave.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Whether or not one agrees with Merln's position, it is very condescending to infer that a registered psychotherapist is unable to Form their own opinions without ingesting the pablum of public opinion, such a soft-minded individual would soon wither under the considerable stresses of his/her practice, not to mention rapidly losing their clientele. Perhaps it would be beneficial in this case to reflect on the fact that our resident psychologist delivered a far less critical response. He, at least, has some professional expertise in surfing the minds of others.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> Oh, I've THOUGHT about leaving, most assuredly, but THAT would be too easy.  People like you NEED to have to contend with people like me, whether you're able to grasp the concept, or not!



Please don't preach. I shall contend with the folks of MY choice!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Whether or not one agrees with Merln's position, it is very condescending to infer that a registered psychotherapist is unable to Form their own opinions without ingesting the pablum of public opinion, such a soft-minded individual would soon wither under the considerable stresses of his/her practice, not to mention rapidly losing their clientele. Perhaps it would be beneficial in this case to reflect on the fact that our resident psychologist delivered a far less critical response. He, at least, has some professional expertise in surfing the minds of others.



I am underwhelmed by titles.  I am only a high school graduate but all opinions on this board must be weighted as good as the next guys.  It's up to the majority to decide what they believe.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I support the decisions of Matrix and SB.  They work hard to guide this from along and they are very fair in their decisions.  You may say I am a kiss up if you want but that is my opinion. If I didn't like it here I would leave.


Once again, Jim, tempting but too easy.  From what I can see here, it's long passed time somebody peed in the punchbowl.  You're welcome.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Please don't preach. I shall contend with the folks of MY choice!


Then, slap that ignore button, chum, 'cause I ain't goin' ANYWHERE!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

The contingency of posters 'from all over the globe' includes a vast majority of US posters, then several from the UK, a few from down under and a couple of Canadians. 
Is it any wonder that the majority of posts (especially political) would only be of interest to the US members?  

I have also noticed there has been a change in mood here, but I would like to attribute it to summer slump, as people go on holidays and get busy with their own lives. And as a fairly new member and new to forums in general, I too have been surprised at how things have been evolving here and about how my own general interest waxes and wanes over time, as I get to know members personalities and posting styles as well as priorities.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am underwhelmed by titles.  I am only a high school graduate but my all opinions on this board must be weighted as good as the next guys.  It's up to the majority to decide what they believe.


Yeah, Jim, most people WITHOUT titles DO tend to be underwhelmed by them, but I, in no way, every intended to place myself 'above' the rest of you.  I was merely indicating that the subject matter at hand was something with which I am EXTREMELY familiar.

By the way, here's a quote from the late, great Isaac Asimov that you might enjoy:



There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge."
Isaac Asimov, Column in _Newsweek_ (21 January 1980)


----------



## merlin (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I absolutely disagree.  This forum, like the world is made up of people, some with an interest in one thing or another and it could easily be boring to others.  This forum has a contingency of posters from all over the globe so naturally what's of interest to an American might well be boring to a European.  Our politics here can and do become passionate at times, often heated but to suggest we have brutal brawls and call each other horrible names is total bs.  I get the same "I get PM's" routine from a couple of members here but my feeling is if there is an underground of complainants they can notify administration and tell them of their problem.
> 
> People, I have been on forums since 1996, even been the head mod of one and I assure you this is a tame and generally kind membership.  If some of out members are so thin skinned as to be offended by what they see here, they should spend a little time on the "rough" boards.  I appreciate this forum and it's many sections so that there's a place for us all.  Merlin, I believe you should maybe wait until you have been here awhile longer before making any pronouncements about our overall character.  I know you feel justified in your feelings but I am equally convinced it is being formed based upon others ideas (your pm's) rather than your own.


 You are way off track here Jim I always make up my own opinions, I am not prone to being being affected at all  by others I assure you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The contingency of posters 'from all over the globe' includes a vast majority of US posters, then several from the UK, a few from down under and a couple of Canadians.
> Is it any wonder that the majority of posts (especially political) would only be of interest to the US members?
> 
> I have also noticed there has been a change in mood here, but I would like to attribute it to summer slump, as people go on holidays and get busy with their own lives. And as a fairly new member and new to forums in general, I too have been surprised at how things have been evolving here and about how my own general interest waxes and wanes over time, as I get to know members personalities and posting styles as well as priorities.



Cookie this being a political time in America, It's natural that many of our posts will be of that subject as you point out.  My advice is if one isn't interested in it they take advantage of one of the many other posts here.  Cookie, I think you have it right.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Well said, TS. Those of us who dare to work with damaged minds are accustomed to often being distrusted/discounted by certain individuals. Sadly it goes with the territory.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2015)

1 - People (especially retired people) take a holidays/vacations at various times throughout the year (not just summer). I always thought late November thru December was the most popular time for taking off.

and

2 - I wasn't aware that SF had a "resident psychologist"  - registered or otherwise. I know we have an administrator, and a moderator, but I haven't seen any official notices about a resident psychologist.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, as woody woodpecker says, "tttttttthats aaaaaaall Folks.  I see this going downhill and bringing out some covert hostility and I think I have made my position clear so I bid this thread farewell.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> 1 - People (especially retired people) take a holidays/vacations at various times throughout the year (not just summer). I always thought late November thru December was the most popular time for taking off.
> 
> and
> 
> 2 - I wasn't aware that SF had a "resident psychologist"  - registered or otherwise. I know we have an administrator, and a moderator, but I haven't seen any official notices about a resident psychologist.



It's NOT an 'official' title, other than as it relates to my real world career, AC and it's NOT one I'm particularly wedded to as far as consideration in this forum goes.  It was, rather, simply a courteous acknowledgment from a friend, of which I appear to have precious few here.  So, let's all just keep those panties resolutely unbunched, shall we, AC?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

And me?   For the record?   I don't give a rat's south end  what some of you folks  think OF me... or ABOUT me..  I post my opinions?  Don't like 'em?.. ignore 'em.. I'm not going anywhere either, but I must say these B$#@h fests are getting tiring.. oh.. and boring...  You all sound like a bunch of crabby old people


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

Same here.  Didn't solve much.  What a waste of time dealing with  %&$@#)&%$ s.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2015)

I think _sometimes _people overanalyze and try too hard to find a reason or hidden meaning.  Not everything needs to be picked apart and discussed. As the saying goes, it is what it is.  Life _does_ go on.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, as woody woodpecker says, "tttttttthats aaaaaaall Folks.  I see this going downhill and bringing out some covert hostility and I think I have made my position clear so I bid this thread farewell.


Jim's quoting Woody Woodpecker while I"M quoting Isaac Asimov.  Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> It's NOT an 'official' title, other than as it relates to my real world career, AC and it's NOT one I'm particularly wedded to as far as consideration in this forum goes. It was, rather, simply a courteous acknowledgment from a friend, of which I appear to have precious few here. So, let's all just keep those panties resolutely unbunched, shall we, AC?



truespock, I was *not* referring to you.  Scroll up....read the post about "resident psychologist".   That was an unnecessarily nasty panty comment at the end of your post. You let me worry about my own panties, okay? I've been on your side - apparently you haven't noticed. So, 'bye! nthego:


----------



## Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

The original question, "Whats Wrong With Senior Forums"?

In my experience threads go "Off Topic" in lots of cases, this
is upsetting to some. I think that longer serving members are
the most guilty of this practice.

Then there is the people who don't like each other who start
bad mouthing one another in a thread, another off-putting
thing, to some/most.

I see a mention of Politics, Politics should not be in a general
forum, they cause a lot of bad blood and arguments.

Politics should have a dedicated forum, it then is a matter of
choice if you want to go there, personally I don't see any point
in falling out with anybody over politics, voting in an election is
secret and your political views should be too.

I have been a member in lots of senior forums and I know of three
that closed in the UK, mainly through arguments in the open.

If you don't like somebody, or some posts, don't answer, especially
don't answer negatively.

Mike.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> Jim's quoting Woody Woodpecker while I"M quoting Isaac Asimov.  Coincidence?  I think not.



My Dad used to speak of educated fools.  I understand that now.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I think _sometimes _people overanalyze and try too hard to find a reason or hidden meaning.  Not everything needs to be picked apart and discussed. As the saying goes, it is what it is.  Life _does_ go on.


B-b-b-but ... It's a DISCUSSION forum, AC!  Did you FORGET?!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Like I said.... crabby old people..  Thanks a heap Merlin..  we were happily discussing DW's bloomers and look what you started!!


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My Dad used to speak of educated fools.  I understand that now.


Oh My God, will you look at THAT--A PERSONAL ATTACK!!!  Bailiff, whack his pee pee!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> Oh My God, will you look at THAT--A PERSONAL ATTACK!!!  Bailiff, whack his pee pee!!!



I didn't notice Jim mention any names....  And we don't whack pee pees here...


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I didn't notice Jim mention any names....  And we don't whack pee pees here...



  :lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> Oh My God, will you look at THAT--A PERSONAL ATTACK!!!  Bailiff, whack his pee pee!!!



I am back in this thread  after my lack of education being made fun of by you.  I didn't attack you personally, but I did attack a idea prevalent in the minds of those who are well educated and who have been so emerged in academia that they look down on others.  I enlisted in the military about the time many were headed for the university.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> truespock, I was *not* referring to you.  Scroll up....read the post about "resident psychologist".   That was an unnecessarily nasty panty comment at the end of your post. You let me worry about my own panties, okay? I've been on your side - apparently you haven't noticed. So, 'bye! nthego:


Not need to storm away, AC and I DO recognize and appreciate your support.  The infamous 'pantie remark' was made in response to your comment on post #509: 

"I wasn't aware that SF had a "resident psychologist" 




 - registered or otherwise. I know we have an administrator, and a moderator, but I haven't seen any official notices about a resident psychologist."

As I took your remark to be humorous, I responded with the intention of reciprocating in kind.   Peace, friend.  Don't be a Jim, a BobF or a Falcon.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't think it is any less reprehensible to infer that an educated person is unable to make up their own mind, than it is to infer that one is being challenged/dismissed because of a perceived lack of education. There is a double standard at work here, IMHO.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am back in this thread  after my lack of education being made fun of by you.  I didn't attack you personally, but I did attack a idea prevalent in the minds of those who are well educated and who have been so emerged in academia that they look down on others.  I enlisted in the military about the time many were headed for the university.


Glad to hear it, Jim.  I did a five year hitch in the Navy myself, as a civilian Quartermaster's clerk, since the military doesn't take legally blind people.  That's what PAID for my university.  And I my NOT making fun of you, sir;  I was COUNTERING your statement that 'you are underwhelmed by titles'.  Jeez, I haven't seen hypersensitivity like this since Bush got a boil on his butt!

I can do this all damned day, people, but I'd really rather not.


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> :lol1:




:kissmy:


----------



## merlin (Jun 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I don't think it is any less reprehensible to infer that an educated person is unable to make up their own mind, than it is to infer that one is being challenged/dismissed because of a perceived lack of education. There is a double standard at work here, IMHO.


Thank you Shali this affirms what I said before about personal attacks, which are never acceptable IMHO


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> At Christmas I hang them up next to the chimney.



But your presents would all fall out through the legs!


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I didn't notice Jim mention any names....  And we don't whack pee pees here...


Oh, is THAT the dirty little secret here, just don't use the victim's NAME?!  We all know perfectly well what he was saying here and who he was saying it to.  You guys DO grasp the concept of CONTEXT, right?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

perhaps a definition of "Personal attack" is needed..   IMO it's calling a person a name.. denigrating their education, or lack there of.. making fun of their family.. or appearance or ethnicity or gender..   However.. It's NOT disagreeing with their opinions on a topic.  It's NOT voicing an opinion different from someone.. it's NOT making fun of their favorite politician or political party.. It's NOT pointing out their disruptive behavior in thread after thread..    I think there is a lot of confusion about this... as people are so quick to scream "Personal ATTACK!!"   when there was nothing "personal" about it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Butterfly, perhaps DW ties knots in the legs? Think of how many prezzies one could fit into these panties. The mind boggles! Lol


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> perhaps a definition of "Personal attack" is needed..   IMO it's calling a person a name.. denigrating their education, or lack there of.. making fun of their family.. or appearance or ethnicity or gender..   However.. It's NOT disagreeing with their opinions on a topic.  It's NOT voicing an opinion different from someone.. it's NOT making fun of their favorite politician or political party.. It's NOT pointing out their disruptive behavior in thread after thread..    I think there is a lot of confusion about this... as people are so quick to scream "Personal ATTACK!!"   when there was nothing "personal" about it.


Oh, I see you (who ENCOURAGED me to stay) have defected to 'the other side'.  How very disappointing.:bonvoyage:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> Oh, I see you've defected to 'the other side'.  How very disappointing.:bonvoyage:



For GAWD sake...  You better take a deep breath... and reread my post..  And pull in your horns with me buster...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

"Education  is a private matter between the person and the world of knowledge and  experience, and has little to do with school or college."  [Lillian Smith  (1897-1966)]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

One of the marks of a truly educated being is self-actualization. That epiphany can occur both in and outside of a classroom. But it never transpires unless the individual is willing to place their ego in abeyance from time to time, and humbly embrace the possibility of doubt.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> One of the marks of a truly educated being is self-actualization. That epiphany can occur both in and outside of a classroom. But it never transpires unless the individual is willing to place their ego in abeyance from time to time, and humbly embrace the possibility of doubt.



I don't think so... Self actualization is the ultimate ego trip..  It simply means that every other need on Mazlow's hierarchy has been met.. and an individual seeks notoriety or accomplishments simply FOR ego.    Nothing else is needed..


----------



## truespock (Jun 26, 2015)

Okay, another perfectly good afternoon utterly wasted here, but you HAVE finally convinced me that you're all irredeemably petty and stupid.
View attachment 18946  Ciao, bellas!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

truespock said:


> Okay, another perfectly good afternoon utterly wasted here, but you HAVE finally convinced me that you're all irredeemably petty and stupid.
> View attachment 18946  Ciao, bellas!



Aren't you a real treat...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Aren't you a real treat...



A real winner that one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Sad... I really misread that one.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 26, 2015)

Lon said:


> Is it just me? I am not enjoying SF as I have in the past and I am not sure why. I can't put my finger on it but something has changed.



 Well, Lon, Sweetie, does that answer your question?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Well, Lon, Sweetie, does that answer your question?



Yeah.. we should stick to cat pictures and recipes..   Soooo riveting


----------



## Shirley (Jun 26, 2015)

Are you still at _​work? _


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Are you still at _​work? _



What's it to you?


----------



## Shirley (Jun 26, 2015)

Not a thing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Well, Lon, Sweetie, does that answer your question?




https://boxofpuzzlepieces.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/witch_stirring_pot_hg_clr.gif


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Not a thing.



Good... then mind your own business


----------



## Shirley (Jun 26, 2015)

No, darling, I was just wondering if Lon got the answer he was looking for.


----------



## Shirley (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Good... then mind your own business




OMG! Is that a personal attack???????


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> No, darling, I was just wondering if Lon got the answer he was looking for.



Then leave me out of it "darling"


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley is not here, see no green light.  *lol*


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> OMG! Is that a personal attack???????



No... just instructions.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah.. we should stick to cat pictures and recipes..   Soooo riveting



Don't you like cat pictures, QS?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Don't you like cat pictures, QS?




I do!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

QS! Who goosed the cat? Best one yet! Now we need to post pics of members with similar expressions. Any brave volunteers? Lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS! Who goosed the cat? Best one yet! Now we need to post pics of members with similar expressions. Any brave volunteers? Lol



lol!!   I have to admit... when I read some of these posts... that's how I look...  But.. I'm not about to post and actual pic...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

It is easy for me to say QS. This antique forbids me to post any pics. Lol


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 26, 2015)

OMG I've just crawled out of bed and logged on and I've been cackin' myself reading all of the posts that happened while I was sleeping. Take a step back everyone and reread the melodrama again. It's hilariously funny in a bizarre kind of way.

Full moon in four days. Is that why we're all going a little bit mad?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

DW, perhaps we are all a bit silly from inhaling all the fur that has been flying around here? Just sayin....Lol rontflmao.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

A bit of madness on an otherwise quiet Friday, LOL.  Hack hack, just coughed up a hairball.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> OMG I've just crawled out of bed and logged on and I've been cackin' myself reading all of the posts that happened while I was sleeping. Take a step back everyone and reread the melodrama again. It's hilariously funny in a bizarre kind of way.
> 
> Full moon in four days. Is that why we're all going a little bit mad?



ain't it???


----------



## Glinda (Jun 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> Thanks Lon for posting this thread, from what I can gather there are other members expressing your feelings. I have received several PMs and direct emails from members stating that the forum has variously become boring, full of crap, not much fun any more, and so on, there is also some alarm expressed about the increased number of toxic postings and personal attacks on other members.
> 
> 
> My take on it is that having been here for only a short time myself, and not that familiar with forums in general, is that during the first couple of months I loved what seemed to be good family of friends here, it was both informative and fun.
> ...




Merlin, my friend, if you don't already know that you're one of my favorites, let me assure you, you are.  But you are over-thinking this.  You need to just chill out and go with the flow.  Have a beer.  Watch the parade.  If it doesn't please you, go do something else for a while.  It'll come back around.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2015)

Yay, Cookie, Canuck cats rock! Want some of my catnip, I got a cool bong?!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Meowrrrrfff... ya ya ...catnip over here, please and thankew!


----------



## chic (Jun 27, 2015)

A forum is what you make it and what you contribute to it. IMHO.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2015)

chic said:


> A forum is what you make it and what you contribute to it. IMHO.


Just like life, eh?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2015)

Mike said:


> The original question, "Whats Wrong With Senior Forums"?
> 
> In my experience threads go "Off Topic" in lots of cases, this
> is upsetting to some. I think that longer serving members are
> ...


.
.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 27, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with senior forums except for the occasional page freeze or font issues. 

Senior forums isn't much different that most other internet forums as far a topics, posting and rules. Behavior and tendencies are quite similar including many biased opinions with the standard rhetoric and talking points, a choir, peanuts from the gallery, and actual different opinions. But more importantly it's an opportunity I'm grateful for.

My biggest complaint and that's all it is I wish more would put subject matter in the title a little more often and used the advanced subtitle to do the same thing. I don't have the time or endurance to read through everything I'd like to.

I think some want a personal pulpit or just don't understand why people don't think like them but that's life.

Thank You Senior Forums!


----------

